# Repairing an EPS cable



## kztimmins (Oct 29, 2012)

Hey all, 

I have a cut cable approximately 3 inches from my derailleur, I gather it's only a matter of having some skill in reconnecting each coloured cable to its appropriate mate and sealing it up. 

Am I accurate in how easy it would be? 

Has anybody attempted it? 

Thanks!


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Yes








Campagnolo EPS splice? - Page 2 - Weight Weenies







weightweenies.starbike.com


----------



## kztimmins (Oct 29, 2012)

tlg said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks very much, really appreciated! I did google for a while but that thread never came up! 

Thanks again


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

BTW....that's a REALLY $hitty example of a splice job.

You should stagger the splice locations to keep the bulk down.


----------



## kztimmins (Oct 29, 2012)

tlg said:


> BTW....that's a REALLY $hitty example of a splice job.
> 
> You should stagger the splice locations to keep the bulk down.


That's very interesting, I'm going to go by my phone repair guy, perhaps he'll have the skills and knowhow to get it done well


----------



## nova_rider (Sep 23, 2005)

Oof, the photo in that article is what a repair job should NOT look like. Here is an example of what a proper repair should be: Soldering Tutorial: Inline Splicing

Also, be sure to properly protected the repair from moisture via heat shrink tubing.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

I'm going to be the wet blanket on this thread and just say replace the freaken cable!!!


----------



## kztimmins (Oct 29, 2012)

Lombard said:


> I'm going to be the wet blanket on this thread and just say replace the freaken cable!!!


I would if that were possible, but these are the cables extensions of the derailleurs.


----------



## kztimmins (Oct 29, 2012)

I paid someone to do it, he didn't stagger the repairs but he also didn't have much cable to work with. 

I'm picking up a charger today to see if my resurrection was successful. 

I'll update


----------



## kztimmins (Oct 29, 2012)

The repair was successful! I've managed to get the groupset functioning


----------

